# Careful HMRC phishing e-mails



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Careful all, just receieved a email that looks nice and official but isn't, checked HMRC site before opening and saw this
"Example of P6 / P6B phishing scam
Example of P6 / P6B phishing scam"

this is link to example
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/security/p6-p6b-example.pdf 

mine identical in every way *DON'T OPEN*


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

This has been going on for years. I have never opened them and always delete immediately.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

cheers buddy..... being a new expat, I probably would have fell for that in my need to make sure all is well with the authorities..


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

canoeman...thanks for this...long may you have your paddle in the water!


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks also from me Canoeman, as I too would have fallen for this as I'm trying to sort some HMRC stuff out right now. Cheers!


----------

